# What would you like in a furry game?



## LadyMissie (Nov 15, 2009)

So if there was a game strictly for furries what options(s) would you like the most?

Feral, Anthro, or Both?
Roleplay only, RPG only, a mix of both?
2D or 3D?

Is there anything special you would want to see in a furry game?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2009)

Yiff.

I'd love to see a "Tales of" type game with furries. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 15, 2009)

An epic sci-fi game would be nice. Now, I'm not talking about Star Fox, but something more grand and expansive. An RPG of the Phantasy Star-calibur would work, or maybe even an action-adventure game like Uncharted or Ratchet & Clank?

Plenty of options out there.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Nov 15, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Yiff.
> 
> I'd love to see a "Tales of" type game with furries. It'd be awesome.



^ Epic win.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ratchet & Clank?



Wait. Isn't Ratchet and Clank already a furry game? The main character is furry after all and most of the characters are scalies or furries.

Anyway I wouldn't enjoy a furry game. Ratchet and Clank was an exception because it was done by Insomniac and they are professionals at platformers. What I would want would be a normal game with an unlockable skin in game that allows you to play as a furry/scalie. Or better yet just allow modders to include custom skins for the PC version.


----------



## Reovaul (Nov 15, 2009)

The Lust level from the upcoming game adaptation of Dante's Inferno, but with furries; all you need for a great furry video game.

I think you can see where I'm going with this.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 15, 2009)

Gameplay mechanics that go beyond "Press X to stick it in her pooper" would be nice...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

RPG. Think FF stile gameplay to make programming simple.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 15, 2009)

something good enough to call the game representative of the fandom without embarrassing ourselves would be nice


----------



## Barak (Nov 15, 2009)

EXPLOSION,PANCAKE,YIFF,YOUR MOM IN PANTIES


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2009)

A twelve-story foxtaur, of course. Though of course, having a proper opponent would be difficult...


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> RPG. Think FF style gameplay to make programming simple.



Most Final Fantasy games have furry party members in them. Look at Red XIII, Freya and Kimahri


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like a furry action game that has gameplay similar to Devil May Cry 3, RPG elements similar to Kingdom Heat 1 (or 2 but make the AI allies smarter and addâ€¦ oh I didnâ€™t knowâ€¦ dodge roll), have the graphic engine of Sonic Unleashed and have and developed my Naughty Dog.


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 15, 2009)

Meaningful and varied interaction with humans. I would like and RPG, if you will. 

That would be fucking _sick._


----------



## Wreth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> A twelve-story foxtaur, of course. Though of course, having a proper opponent would be difficult...



Godzilla would kick your furry arse


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 15, 2009)

A Black Isle style RPG like Fallout 1 and 2,Baldur's Gate, or a game with similar interaction depth.


----------



## tikian12 (Nov 15, 2009)

Really any non budget video game involving furries. Like if EA, Valve, Square, or any other big company did one.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 15, 2009)

Bears.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 15, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> Really any non budget video game involving furries



Non budget? Okay thats like saying. "I want a Batman movie that costs nothing to make"


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 15, 2009)

i'd like a campaign-based first-person shooter with dragons on both good and evil sides.


----------



## tikian12 (Nov 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Non budget? Okay thats like saying. "I want a Batman movie that costs nothing to make"


No, budget means that they have a very limited budget. Like those really crappy horror movies.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 15, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> No, budget means that they have a very limited budget. Like those really crappy horror movies.



Okay... so you want a B movie grade Furry game? That is bound to not be very good or recognized.

I would consider a game like Iron Storm B movie grade. Never heard of it? I am not surprised.


----------



## tikian12 (Nov 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Okay... so you want a B movie grade Furry game? That is bound to not be very good or recognized.
> 
> I would consider a game like Iron Storm B movie grade. Never heard of it? I am not surprised.


  No, I Don't want that. Most furry games have been that. Like i said if EA or Valve or some other big company made it.


----------



## CryoScales (Nov 15, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> Really any non budget video game involving furries. Like if EA, Valve, Square, or any other big company did one.



The question was What would you like in a furry game and you responded "Really any non budget video game involving Furries"


----------



## tikian12 (Nov 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> The question was What would you like in a furry game and you responded "Really any non budget video game involving Furries"


That's what i would like in the game, a developer that actually had some cash in it to make it good. A game that could actually be a commercial hit. Not just some cheap poorly made title that was only on the shelf cause someone traded it in.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 15, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Godzilla would kick your furry arse



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2913483

Sure about that? (Granted, there, the foxtaur is far bigger than 12 stories...)


----------



## Ashkihyena (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2913483
> 
> Sure about that? (Granted, there, the foxtaur is far bigger than 12 stories...)



I call shinagins!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2009)

Anthro, third-person shooter. Like a furry version of the Ghost in the Shell: Stand-Alone Complex game adaption.


----------



## Lazydabear (Nov 16, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Anthro, third-person shooter. Like a furry version of the Ghost in the Shell: Stand-Alone Complex game adaption.


 

You mean like Bad Fur Day?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd say, a good stories line, online and an expensive character customization. Anthro of feral I don't care. Maybe it could be an RPS too (Roleplaying shooter)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 16, 2009)

Gore.

And none of that crappy FPS bullshit.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Nov 16, 2009)

An old-school RPG with a robust character generation system, an intelligent, non-Bioware plot, prefferably designed by Chris Avellone, fast turn based combat (think JA2, except optimized and even friendlier), actual choices and consequences that have repercussions throughout the entire game and decent graphics that can be enjoyed in OTS and Iso camera views.

Any anthropomorphic species would be an integral part of the gameworld, but on equal terms with humans, so that FURREHS aren't the only interesting bit in the game.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Nov 16, 2009)

Storrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyy FFFFFFFFFFFFF *rageface*
Game isn't worth a dime unless it has a good story. At least to me.

But then you have to get into the debate of what constitutes a good story, and plenty of games that had shit story lines but awesome gameplay mechanics/characters/whatever.

So I guess, a more general answer would be, give me roleplaying and turn-based, or give me Disgaea, dood.


----------



## goose (Nov 16, 2009)

Great gameplay, a decent story and none of that spiritual animal journey bullshit.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2913483
> 
> Sure about that? (Granted, there, the foxtaur is far bigger than 12 stories...)



Yes i'm sure.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> I call shinagins!



lol



Zoopedia said:


> Yes i'm sure.



Seems Godzilla is the one getting his ass kicked...


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Nov 16, 2009)

Godzilla can never get his ass kicked. 

Basic rule of Monster Fu.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 16, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Godzilla can never get his ass kicked.
> 
> Basic rule of Monster Fu.



Funny, s/he did in Godzilla 1998. Think s/he did also in King Kong Vs Godzilla.

Edit: Post #5,000. Time to go out and get a life...


----------



## Riptor (Nov 17, 2009)

Basically, take Contra, put in a bunch of furries, awesome co-op, tons of cheesy rock for a soundtrack, (think this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCNyNmuFSlw, only with better vocals) and tons and tons of setpieces and bosses. Also, I have a pretty short attention span when it comes to action, so lots of colors, explosions and neat 2D effects would make me really happy. There would be a plot that goes something like 'the good guys kick the bad guy's ass repeatedly'. No 'shades of gray', no 'real life issues', just shoot the hell out of everything.

The less thinking involved, the better. Also, spread shot. NOTHING ever beats spread shot.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 17, 2009)

Furries with weapons. And sex of course.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

Me.  Because I'm the coolest person here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2009)

Something that's a mix between "Ratchet & Clank" and "Sly Cooper"
Cartoony physics, shooter elements like in Deadlocked
RPG elements with a REALISTIC story that COULD actually happen in real life
Runs on the Xbox360!
And finally FPS and platforming parts run together, like while double jumping you can shoot the enemies instead of double jumping THEN shooting
Also only 3 main characters no more no less, any more gets in the way of developing the characters.
Mission help tips that actually help
No skip forward for cutscenes, it may sound strange but keeps you interested in the story.
OH MOST IMPORTANT, first person only!  It makes people feel more attached to the character.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Nov 18, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Yiff.
> 
> I'd love to see a "Tales of" type game with furries. It'd be awesome.



Funny story, I actually had that exact idea years ago and began working on it...

Unfortunately, I had to scrap it because of school, work, loss of inspiration, etc.  I'm hoping to pick it up again, but no promises...


Also, I had a new idea recently.  I had found Rawr made a game with Drgnalexia about Oz kangaroo called "oz game."  I had thought of making something similar but in 3-D with more playable characters and other inflation methods to make a better platformer.

Of course, I have no way of pulling it off, but I can come up with some gameplay ideas and theories of how it may look...   

My ultimate goal of course is to litterally get into the gaming industry and making a "furry" game.  So far, I only know how to animate in 3ds Max, but getting my name on a game I helped make is my life's goal.


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd like a good, long and difficult cRPG set in the _Hostile Takeover_ or _Apotheosis_ settings (created by S. A. Swann).

Broadly speaking: there's FTL travel, cyborg implants, and engineered nonhumans. The engineered nonhumans by and large live off in their own region of space called the Seven Worlds (Fifteen Worlds, in _Apotheosis_); the capital, Grimalkin, is ruled by a theocratic warrior-aristocracy of tigerfolk whose religion mixes Abrahamic and Hindu beliefs and traditions with a healthy dose of ultraviolence. Tigers are the warrior-priests who run everything, other predators are below them, omnivores and herbivores below them. Humans are impure beyond impure; the only contact permitted between a good citizen of Grimalkin and a human is murderous violence.

And indeed, one of the novels has a member of this warrior-aristocracy living in a city full of humans - though he was a prince, his sin of dallying with a member of another strain was unforgiveable. The children of that union were drowned, his lover was burned, and his right arm was cut off; then he was put on a ship and - in a rare gesture of mercy - exiled to the one place outside of the Seven Worlds that a nonhuman could expect to live without constant fear of death.

That comes about because all the political factions in human space, including the nonhumans, hold three things anathema: human-level AI, self-replicating nanotechnology, and (novel) bioengineering of sentient life. Anyone found possessing or practicing any one of these three things can expect the Confederation Navy to show up in the sky overhead and express their objections with megaton-range nuclear bombardment. Some small exception is made for the engineered nonhumans whose strains date back to the days of the third world war...

So picture yourself as a character from any one of the nonhuman worlds (except Dakota, whose bioengineered residents look perfectly human), of one strain or another and one caste or another. You've left your home world for some reason - maybe you were a sailor or a marine with Grimalkin's undersized space navy, maybe you committed some sin but it was politically impossible to execute you, maybe you just had lots of money and bought a ticket off-world. Well, congratulations. You're stepping out into a broader galaxy, a place full of opportunity to find whatever challenges, adventures or satisfactions you could imagine. Fame, riches, possibly romance (yes, you are physically compatible with most humans and most nonhuman strains)... even immortality is within your grasp.

Or, you could choose a darker path; run in the shadows; give up your life as an organic being, give up your identity, turn your hand against all that exists, and become a god. Is it worth it? You will be able to remake planets with a whisper, ignite or quench stars on a whim. The most powerfully-armed battlefleets will be as gnats before you and it will be the work of a moment simply to absorb them into your divinity. But you will be utterly alone - any other beings of your type who exist in the galaxy are not going to be interested in you except as a rival to be destroyed, or food to be consumed.


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

Long ago I had an idea for an RTS-styled game.

You have three factions on a given world. There's a carnivorous people, basically dog-folk; an herbivorous people, basically sheep-folk; and humans, who are the outsiders in this setting. Your goals: keep your people fed and supplied, and expand your territory. Of course, this will bring you into conflict with the others...

The carnivore people excel at sneaking about, living off the land, striking from the shadows. They're very low-tech and don't need much to survive.

The herbivore people excel in the use of massed infantry and fortifications. Any time there's an actual battle between carnivore and herbivore troops, the herbivores will win - there are more of them, and phalanx tactics _work._ Fortunately for the carnivores, the herbivores are generally quite timid and unwilling to travel, so their territorial expansion is exceedingly slow at best.

The humans have the unusual advantage of having access to air support and automated weapons platforms, but these are disadvantages as well. Sure, they can launch a Blitzkrieg attack with light tanks and gunships, but the endurance factor of these weapons is very low compared to troops: troops can eat almost anything, but vehicles need fuel. Yet fielding ground troops is prohibitively expensive, as they have to be dropped in from orbit and then retrieved.


----------

